# Frontline Tritak vs Frontline Plus



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Went to the vet today and they are moving to Frontline Tritak instead of Frontline Plus.

Anyone have experience with Tritak or thoughts on this product??

Vets - any thoughts on the differences??


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's not available in all areas, mine included, so I don't have any first hand experience with it. IIRC, it's fipronil with a new flea killer added and is supposed to be better at killing fleas than Frontline or Frontline Plus. It does ticks as well as the fipronil only products.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw the commercial for the new Frontline Plus yesterday, I had never heard of it.
Oh, I wish they would work on a chewable that kills fleas and ticks for a month. I hate topicals, but am stuck with it here in tick country.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got an email from my vet that they are doing the same thing. I have no clue about Frontline Tritak (FRONTLINE TRITAK For Dogs | Home) Probably more expensive


----------



## patchie1955 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Frontline Tritak*

I have used the new Frontline Tritak on my Lab mix 2x and it works wonderfully I have used every topical out there and this one really really works great I put in onto my Lab and it worked within 30 minutes and the other best thing about this new product it lasts the full month not like some others out there that only last 3 weeks or even less,one does of it cost me $17.00 and my lab weigh approx 80lbs.So if any of you want something great this is i and Im not a big lover of the Comfortis because it is poision going right into your dogs system and as least this is absorbed through the skin.Any questions please feel free to email me at [email protected]
Another ting this is brand new and you can only get it from your vet and it has only been out on the market for about 3 weeks to maybe 1 month.
Good Luck.:wave:


----------

